# EZ Smart Guide



## Manny (23 Mar 2005)

I saw this mentioned in the festool posts, has anyone used this system? As an alternative to the festool saw it looks interesting as you can use your existing saw and router.

John


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mar 2005)

John,

I am also interested to hear if anybody has any experience of the EZ Smart Guide system. Looking at this review it seems to be a very simular to the festool system, but cheaper!  

Adam


----------



## johnelliott (23 Mar 2005)

I've read the reviews as well, they are very interesting. I would have two concerns, one, the use of 2 50" guides for ripping boards. I wouldn't trust any joining system to give me a totally straight edge. Presumaby the makers do a longer guide?
The other concern is more important, and that is the quality of the cut. This is the beauty of the Festool. When the quality of cut on my first one deteriorated it was still better than what I would expect from an ordinary circular saw, of which I have owned a few- Black and Decker, Skil, Makita etc.
It seems to me that although the EZ Guide system is more sophisticated and more elaborate (and cheaper) than the Festool system, if one bought it, one would still be missing out on an important part of the Festool 'experience'

John Elliott


----------



## Jake (23 Mar 2005)

It looks as if it leaves at least part of the blade unguarded, at least when the anti-splinter thing is fitted. That, to me, makes the dado debate look sterile by comparison.


----------



## Manny (24 Mar 2005)

> .... the use of 2 50" guides for ripping boards. I wouldn't trust any joining system to give me a totally straight edge.




John 

How about joining two 1400mm festool guide rails together to cut a straight 2400mm lenght does that work or not?

What appeals to me about this system is being able to use a router with it, presumably with the festool rail you can only use a festool router.

John


----------



## johnelliott (24 Mar 2005)

Manny":2suyck4h said:


> > .... the use of 2 50" guides for ripping boards. I wouldn't trust any joining system to give me a totally straight edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 2.7 rail for ripping sheets. I expect both then Festool and the EZ joining systems are very good, but prefer not to take the chance

John Elliott


----------



## ez dino (24 Mar 2005)

Hi guys.
Without going into EZ VS F-D-and G, (we have enough of that in US)
and with the forum permission, I can explain the design philosophy of the EZ Smart. And just for a good pre-start, the EZ works with ALL tools.

So, first I need to get the go ahead and second we need to keep in mind the UNIVERSAL design philosophy of the EZ Smart.
Regards.
EZ Dino


----------



## ez dino (24 Mar 2005)

johnelliott":1sqihkfd said:


> I've read the reviews as well, they are very interesting. I would have two concerns, one, the use of 2 50" guides for ripping boards. I wouldn't trust any joining system to give me a totally straight edge. Presumaby the makers do a longer guide?
> The other concern is more important, and that is the quality of the cut. This is the beauty of the Festool. When the quality of cut on my first one deteriorated it was still better than what I would expect from an ordinary circular saw, of which I have owned a few- Black and Decker, Skil, Makita etc.
> It seems to me that although the EZ Guide system is more sophisticated and more elaborate (and cheaper) than the Festool system, if one bought it, one would still be missing out on an important part of the Festool 'experience'
> 
> John Elliott


Hi John.
There is not need for a longer guide rail. With 3 dovetail self aligning connectors you can extend the guide to any length and still be straight and portable. The play on the EZ is TRUE ZERO.
The quality of cut. The antichip protection on the EZ is so good that people using 24 teeth blades to cut melamine. And you have antichip protection on both sides of your blade. And even when your saw is off the guide rail.
And about the "experience". I know all about it.
Imagine now that you can use your saw and be able to do a compound cut (taper/bevel) on an 16+ feet toothpick.
Imagine that you have a CNC like "Manual CNC" router system.
And Imagine that you don't need a tape measure to cut panels or even narrow strips. and with repeatability on both sides of the cut. 
The waste and the keeper side. (available soon)
See you guys later.
EZ Dino YCF


----------



## ColG (24 Mar 2005)

I for one would like to Dino to expand on the concept of the EZ Guide system as it sounds as though it provides a good/cheaper alternative to the Festool.

All the reviews I've read about the EZ system have been good.


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2005)

ColG":2qto6gc3 said:


> I for one would like to Dino to expand on the concept of the EZ Guide system


He already has here. The archive knows all, the archive tells all... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mar 2005)

I do not have the ez guide system, but I do have the festool.
Dino's reputation in the USA is first rate though. His guide system
first rate also. I went with festool because of the duct collection.
I would like to comment on joining rails. I join two festool 1400
rails and the cut is perfect. I am positve that Dinos system will
give the same results. 
Per


----------



## ColG (24 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the pointer Alf.

Col


----------



## houtslager (24 Mar 2005)

Whilst I was butchering wood in the States,I went and got the
EZ rail system.I needed to chop up a load of sheets and used a MAkita 71/4" circ saw.
I was VERY IMPRESSED, loved the whole idea, as a cornfirmed user of the RAIL system - in Amsterdam I have been using the METABO Mosquito plunge saw and rails now for oh ! too many years  
so I needed a cheaper version whilst in Florida  - it was delivered quick and was easy to set up.
ok Dino was reconmending the new MAGNUM circ saw by P C to go with it, but I did not have enough dollars then  so, you takes your money and makes your choice- 
EZ rail is good for a NON MAKE relient rail system , especially if you get the full package.


----------



## ez dino (25 Mar 2005)

Woodfella":rs3y0q8l said:


> I do not have the ez guide system, but I do have the festool.
> Dino's reputation in the USA is first rate though. His guide system
> first rate also. I went with festool because of the duct collection.
> I would like to comment on joining rails. I join two festool 1400
> ...


Hi Per.
Take a look at the connection and the floating guide rails.
No need for 100" (one piece) rails. (no room in the Fiat)  
http://www.eurekazone.com/products/smartconnector.html

The smart clamps become the legs for the guide.
No need for table or saw horses (no room in the Fiat)  
http://www.eurekazone.org/products/smar ... ystem.html

And you can trim one side of the board and finish the cut from the other side of the guide rail. (no room to jungle the board or the guide in my garage. I need my garage for my Fiat.) 8) 

Same results? Nop. The Ez was designed with my Fiat in mind.
At the very end of the Ez you can see a $69.00 Ryobi with a $15.00 Diablo blade, waiting for the next challenge.

I love my spider and I have to make sure the Ez never loses the challenge. :twisted: http://www.eurekazone.com/challenge.html

So, After a year and 10s of wishfull Fiat lovers (Ez Smart challengers) the spider is still with me.  
And now that I have the same saw as yours on the EZ..forget about it.
I'm stock with the Fiat for good. :shock: 
stop over some time. 
Edison NJ. 
See you at the creek.
By guys.


----------



## ChippyChap (28 Mar 2005)

I was in Atlanta Georgia, for the big wood working show last year, and had the opportunity to see the EZ Smart System and was suitably impressed. Subsequently I have spent time and my own money to import the product for resale here. That is in the process of happening and we should be able to supply product within the next couple of weeks.

Why did I select this over the other products, because at the show there were at least three other guide rail systems on offer besides the Eurekazone, and it is but one of the functions of the EZ Smart system, plus Festool were there? 

First of all if you met Dino, the Eurekazone dynamo, you would immediately realise that here is a man who cares passionately about his product and is on a crusade to make working with wood safer, easier, more accurate and even more affordable. 

Now I believe that the Triton Work Centre 2000 changed the way people worked around the world, well at least outside America. I believe that EZ Smart System may well have a similar, no I will go one better, I believe it will have an even bigger effect on the way we work plus it is more affordable, even more portable and very versatile. 

I would not compare it with Festool; and yes I am one of the first to acknowledge they make a very good guide rail system, excellent power tools and like a number of systems in the market they are primarily intended to cut sheet material, which is just one of the capabilities of the Eurekazone EZ Smart System. 

The objective with the EZ Smart System is that you should not need any other “sawing equipment” to complete the job, it uses any brand of 7¼” saw and comes complete with clamps, plus you can add a router, a portable large area sheet cutting table, a Sliding Fence/Square and very soon it will even have an integral measuring system. 

Finally I apologise for the following commercial bit, but some one is bound to ask, the price for EZ Smart System will be £165.00 delivered as against £190.00 direct from Dino in USA and this assumes that Customs & Excise charge VAT and Import Duty.


----------



## houtslager (29 Mar 2005)

all the best Chippy !  
btw - will dino give the integrated measuring upgrade to present users for FREE ?


----------



## Jake (29 Mar 2005)

Perhaps someone could pause from their salesmanship to comment on whether or not the system leaves part of the saw blade unguarded, as it looks from the pictures?


----------



## Alf (29 Mar 2005)

Jake, I'm not sure, but it doesn't look any less guarded than a circular saw usually is in the cut? Which particular pictures where you thinking of? And I'm sure that's the lot vis-a-vis the sales talk, right chaps...?  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mar 2005)

Think I'll stick to clamping my £15 Axminster guide to the ply and running the circular saw against it :wink:


----------



## Jake (29 Mar 2005)

Not in the cut, Alf. Out of the cut. The baseplate appears to stop the blade guard from closing completely. The instructions say not to move the saw until it has stopped spinning, which I suspect is because of this.


----------



## Duiker (29 Mar 2005)

Tony,

Is your guard along similar lines to my strip of MDF held on by clamps?

Mick


----------



## Alf (29 Mar 2005)

Ah, now that's why an example would have been helpful, Jake. 

Presumably the zero insert will prevent the blade guard closing up fully? On the other hand doesn't the zero insert also guard the blade to a certain extent? Although there'd still be an area between the top of the base plate and the top blade housing exposed I suppose, but isn't there always? I can't think; not used my saw for a while. On the other hand, this pic suggests there may be more blade exposed below the plate in some cases, but it may vary depending on the saw? You could email them and ask if you're really keen to know.

Incidentally I thought not moving the saw until it's stopped spinning is basic safety practice? Which of course I follow rigidly... :^o 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jake (29 Mar 2005)

Sorry Alf, being lazy.







Was where I noticed it. Which looks worse than on the Bosch saw pic you just posted.

Being honest, I never do, but I am careful in removeing the saw the from the cut, in the knowledge that the guide will slam shut as soon as it can. I would trust myself to remember not to carry on with such bad habits.

And no, I'm not about to email. Just counter-balancing, perhaps. [/quote]


----------



## ez dino (29 Mar 2005)

houtslager":32ap305q said:


> all the best Chippy !
> btw - will dino give the integrated measuring upgrade to present users for FREE ?


No problem for the integrated measuring system.You can have it for free.
BUT ... it comes in one unit with smart clamping,miter,and even repeatability on the cut-off side.:wink: 

Thanks houtslager.
YCF Dino


----------



## ez dino (29 Mar 2005)

Jake":30r5arpu said:


> Perhaps someone could pause from their salesmanship to comment on whether or not the system leaves part of the saw blade unguarded, as it looks from the pictures?



Jake. Part of the circular saw blade is open from the factory. Some more some less. If you see other edge guide 'systems', they give you a flat base with no opening for the guard. The Smart base is the first base that allows the guard to operate. 
The instructions about waiting for the blade to stop before you lift the saw from the guide rail is for preventing a damage to the plastic edge while lifting your saw. But over time you will develop the teqhnique to lift the saw from the rail without damaging the edge.
But even then. You should wait for the blade to stop before you place the saw on the floor or the table. That's why we recommend saws with electric brake. Resting your saw while the blade is spinning, is asking for an accident. Guards get stock from chips and believing that the guard is going to work all the time, is believing that you must have an accident. :shock: 
Safety starts from the material support system. And here is where I like to talk about the Smart Table top kit. I think the material support is more important than the type of saw and the make of the guide rail. :wink: 
YCF Dino


----------



## johnelliott (30 Mar 2005)

ez dino":32zhxukt said:


> If you see other edge guide 'systems', they give you a flat base with no opening for the guard. The Smart base is the first base that allows the guard to operate.



Festool saws don't have guards because they are plunge saws. As soon as the operator stops pushing down the blade is retracted into the body of the machine.

John


----------



## ez dino (30 Mar 2005)

johnelliott":26j9kjbo said:


> ez dino":26j9kjbo said:
> 
> 
> > If you see other edge guide 'systems', they give you a flat base with no opening for the guard. The Smart base is the first base that allows the guard to operate.
> ...


very good point.
I just test the guide control unit on the Ez Smart and the saw of choice was the ATF. You have to see it to believe it. With the repeatability on the cut-off side, (waste) and the combine benefits of the EZ Smart and the ATF ...Is a whole new game.
Unlike the table saw that you have to move the fence on each and every cut, you just slide the wood into the build in side fence of the EZ.
The smart clamping system secures the wood but allows you to push it against the build in fence without re- clamping and until is no more wood left. As a dedicated saw to a guide system, the plunge saw is a better choice. The other good choice is to have a reg. circular saw with electric brake and good dust port that you can use it on and off the guide rails.
And the ideal circular saw is the one that you can use it as a plunge saw and as a regular saw. 
until we have our own Smart saw to equal the perfomance of the Ezsmart guide system...you just take your pick.


----------



## tim (30 Mar 2005)

I know this thread is about the EZ system but since there is comparison to the Festool system I hope its okay to ask a Festool question>

Does the Festool saw have zero breakout when loose ie not in the guide rail? 

Also (and this might seem nuts but i'm thinking about the router possibilities for the EZ system as well here) can you use the Festool plunge saw in the EZ system?

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## Aragorn (30 Mar 2005)

tim":2yvirgol said:


> Does the Festool saw have zero breakout when loose ie not in the guide rail?


Hi Tim
The Festool has an adjustable piece on the offcut side that gives zero clearance.

The green bit in this pic:





There's nothing on the "oncut" side, but Festool is pretty good even still :shock: 

Here's a pic of two cuts - one with the guide rail and one without.
Spot the difference!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2005)

Duiker":drxwlwuu said:


> Tony,
> 
> Is your guard along similar lines to my strip of MDF held on by clamps?
> 
> Mick



Not quite :lol: It's an aluminium clamp not dissimilar to the Trend router guide clamps. Works very well in my opinion :wink:

Aragorn, now THAT is impressive :shock:


----------



## ez dino (30 Mar 2005)

tim":1oio411i said:


> I know this thread is about the EZ system but since there is comparison to the Festool system I hope its okay to ask a Festool question>
> 
> Does the Festool saw have zero breakout when loose ie not in the guide rail?
> 
> ...


Tim. 
Take a look at this photo gallery and you will see the Festool router on the EZ. http://www.eurekazone.com/images/galler ... lery1.html 

And the ATF works fine on the EZ. Only one problem that you have will all saws on the EZ. You will lose 1/2" depth og cut. If you're working with thick stock you need a larger saw. 
The possibilities with the router...
Traverse routing. Rout without resetting the guide rail on 6" with the standard SRK (smart router kit) and to any length with optional extensions. Same with the circle making. line boring. and dublicating.
You can set the guide rail parallel to your line anywhere from 5" to 11" and you good to go by adjusting the sliding arm.


"The edge of a melamine sheet cut using the EZ Smart guide and circular saw. No obvious edge chipping visible "....... and with a 24 teeth framing blade.

This is from http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/ezsmart.htm
I hope this helps.

YCF Dino


----------



## tim (30 Mar 2005)

Thanks Dino. 1/2" isn't so much to lose although IIRC the depth of cut on the Festool is less than average so might make a difference there.

Cheers

Ti


----------



## Aragorn (30 Mar 2005)

Tim
The festool depth of cut is 55mm, reduced to 48mm if using the guide.


So... Not even making a stab at my spot the difference competition, then, eh :wink: [-X


----------



## tim (30 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":1ekjoz5y said:


> So... Not even making a stab at my spot the difference competition, then, eh



left..... no, right......no, left. Yes left is without the guide. [-o< 

Cheers

Tim

'who will blame artefacts in the photo of he gets it wrong' #-o


----------



## Aragorn (30 Mar 2005)

Well, Tim, I don't know how you did it, but you're right. Left is without the guide. \/ =D>


----------



## ez dino (30 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":152c7uy3 said:


> Tim
> The festool depth of cut is 55mm, reduced to 48mm if using the guide.
> 
> 
> So... Not even making a stab at my spot the difference competition, then, eh :wink: [-X



For panel cutting is perfect. 
If you need to cut 2" thick hardwoods, then you will need a larger saw blade and with more than 1500 amps motor. :wink: 
You may need more than one saw to get the full benefits of ONE EZ.
And they don't even have to be dedicated saws.or routers. :wink: 

Another option that you have is to use the EZ as an edge guide in order to gain back the loss of depth cut.
Slide out the antichip edge and slide in the antichip insert AC-1. :wink: 
http://www.eurekazone.com/images/galler ... table.html

If you look at the EZ as a competition, that's what you have.
But if you look how to gain from it, that's what you get.
Anyway, the choice is yours. 
YCF dino


----------



## tim (30 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":dzswpnjx said:


> Well, Tim, I don't know how you did it, but you're right. Left is without the guide



So obvious - total luck!!



Dino":dzswpnjx said:


> If you look at the EZ as a competition, that's what you have.
> But if you look how to gain from it, that's what you get.
> Anyway, the choice is yours.



Dino - this could be the old adage of two countries separated by a common language.

I said 'as competition' not 'as a competition' . It clearly is a reasonable competitor for my money with the Festool system. I'm just trying to get some more info on both systems before i make the call to buy one or the other.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## ez dino (31 Mar 2005)

tim":39h60vzn said:



> Dino - this could be the old adage of two countries separated by a common language.
> 
> I said 'as competition' not 'as a competition' . It clearly is a reasonable competitor for my money with the Festool system. I'm just trying to get some more info on both systems before i make the call to buy one or the other.
> 
> ...



Tim. My English is very limited. For some strange reason, back in the old country they teach..French.
About your decision. You have made the right decision already by looking at the guided systems. And going for E or F or even E and F you can't go wrong. As long as you don't push the wood into a spinning blade
you OK.
Take a look at the smart table kit. Because without the right material support, no system is complete. (You can make something similar from 2x4s.)
Good luck
YCF Dino


----------

